# Yellow foot egg texture. Question?



## HouKen (Apr 9, 2014)

Can anyone tell me what texture a yellow foot's eggs should be? Are they hard or soft? Thin or thick. Her first clutch was rough and seems pretty thick. Maybe she held them to long and they have been extra calcified.... Any thoughts? Thanks everyone!!


----------



## tortadise (Apr 9, 2014)

They are hard shelled. I have a female that does the same. She holds them in and the ova get calcified. No worries. Incubate and wait.


----------



## T33's Torts (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: RE: Yellow foot egg texture. Question?*



tortadise said:


> They are hard shelled. I have a female that does the same. She holds them in and the ova get calcified. No worries. Incubate and wait.



Do they hatch?


----------



## tortadise (Apr 9, 2014)

Yep. Some Dont. But that from infertility and not over calcification. Sometimes over calclified eggs are held in the oviduct too long.


----------



## HouKen (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks! I've got them in the incubator. We'll see... How long do yours normally take? Th range listed under the incubation guidelines seems pretty long
Thanks!
Ken


----------



## tortadise (Apr 10, 2014)

They do take a while. 180-250 days.


----------



## HouKen (Apr 10, 2014)

Thanks! I'll wait patiently!


----------



## HouKen (Jun 14, 2014)

Well! The first baby hatched today... Do the folds in the shell go away over time?


----------



## Telid (Jun 14, 2014)

HouKen said:


> Well! The first baby hatched today... Do the folds in the shell go away over time?
> View attachment 83696
> View attachment 83697
> View attachment 83698
> View attachment 83699


Aw. Cute little guy! I can't answer the fold question, but my guess is as follows: The plastron is still pretty soft and malleable at that age, so I would imagine that it will even itself out over time. You have to remember that the little guy was hunched over in the egg up and until now!


----------



## HouKen (Jun 14, 2014)

That's what I was thinking. It's certainly got a lot of energy. Mi saw no sign of it yesterday. And it was out and moving around this afternoon. Very exciting! My first hatchling!!


----------



## Moozillion (Jun 21, 2014)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! He's SOOOO cute!!!


----------



## Flipper (Jun 21, 2014)

OMG! So tiny... And precious


----------

